# novissima autem inimica destruetur mors omnia enim subiecit sub pedibus eius cum autem dicat



## Etcetera

Salve,

The following Latin sentence is a well-known quatation from the New Testament:

novissima autem inimica destruetur mors omnia enim subiecit sub pedibus eius cum autem dicat

I know its translations into English and Russian, but I would like to know a word-by-word, literal translation of this sentence, if possible.


----------



## alexacohen

It's going to be difficult Etcetera. I can't give you a word by word translation in Russian, I'll try in English.
novissima: the last
autem: conjunction, many times unnecessary to translate. May mean "and". It refers to the preceding word. 
inimica: enemy
destruetur: to be destroyed, (that) will be destroyed
mors: death 
omnia: everything
enim: truly, indeed 
subiecit: he placed, put
sub:under
pedibus: feet
eius: his
cum: as, when 
autem: same as first autem above
dicat: he said
It doesn't make much dense, does it? And there seems to be missing something at the end of the sentence.
Wait for the experts, there are many people here who will do it far better than I.


----------



## modus.irrealis

I think it makes more sense once you punctuate it as

novissima autem inimica destruetur mors. omnia enim subiecit sub pedibus eius. cum autem dicat

and I agree with alexacohen that something's missing at the end, namely (I looked it up of course)

"omnia subiecta sunt," sine dubio praeter eum qui subiecit ei omnia.



alexacohen said:


> destruetur: to be destroyed, (that) will be destroyed [I might be wrong, but it seems you're thinking of _destruendus_? I think this is just "will be destroyed"]
> dicat: he said [he says]


I agree with alexacohen's translation but with just two minor adjustments.


----------



## alexacohen

modus.irrealis said:


> I agree with alexacohen's translation but with just two minor adjustments.


 
You're right of course, Modus Irrealis. "Destruetor is "will be destroyed" but as I did not change the order of the words it made more sense to write "to be destroyed". That's why I wrote the two.
I'm never quite sure with Church Latin.


----------



## river

Following Aex's translation:

And the last enemy Death will be destroyed last. Truly he (has) put everything under his feet.

It's like a puzzle. But I don't get "as same as above he said."  I thought "autem" meant "however"?


----------



## alexacohen

river said:


> Following Aex's translation:
> 
> And the last enemy Death will be destroyed last. Truly he (has) put everything under his feet.
> 
> It's like a puzzle. But I don't get "as same as above he said." I thought "autem" meant "however"?


"Autem" can mean many things, and on ocassions it is not translated. I didn't want to give a full explanation, I meant the second "autem" was like the first "autem" above.
Sorry if I confused you.

Alexa


----------



## modus.irrealis

alexacohen said:


> You're right of course, Modus Irrealis. "Destruetor is "will be destroyed" but as I did not change the order of the words it made more sense to write "to be destroyed". That's why I wrote the two. I'm never quite sure with Church Latin.


Now, I see.



river said:


> I thought "autem" meant "however"?


To be honest, that's what I thought for a long time too and that's certainly the impression I got from my textbook, but eventually I was told that it has more meanings than that, like alexacohen said, and most of them much weaker than "however." And I know this is especially true in the bible because it usually translates the Greek δε, which basically signals a change of focus between sentences, and can be translated by either "and" or "but" depending on the context.


----------

